# Yet more pictures from my layout.



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

I like to try different angles took take pictures. I guess I should mention I use to take pictures for a living when I lived in Chicago. Where I live now there isn't a real market for Photography without spending money on a on a expensive camera.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2016)

Outstanding nighttime pictures, Denny. I like your layout more and more as I see more pictures.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Country Joe said:


> Outstanding nighttime pictures, Denny. I like your layout more and more as I see more pictures.


Thanks Joe,
I'm going to try different angles in the future. Also after the wife and I clean out a lot of the clutter by way of a yard sale or dumpster. I going to have a layout moving BBQ and have some club members turn my layout 90 degrees so I can extend it into more of a 'U' type shape, I'm still thinking on that. Then I'll make a bigger train yard and town maybe a bridge or trestle. Then there will be more pictures.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice scenes and photography


----------



## danhi (Jan 5, 2016)

*Nice!*

Amazing pictures and layout!
:appl:


----------



## RH1 (Jan 4, 2016)

Love the photos. Great to see your layout from different vantage points!


----------

